

A Statement from Shanley of Model View Culture - jarcane
http://pastebin.com/3jAQARCy

======
fredfoobar42
Whatever your opinion on Shanley Kane, nobody deserves this kind of treatment.
It amazes me, continually, that the same sort of people who are quick to
defend the "meritocracy" of technology are also the sort who are equally quick
to violently silence anyone who disagrees.

------
zimpenfish
I think you can probably co-opt the "the comments on every article about
feminism justify feminism" quote into "the reaction to criticising (an|a
toxic) online community justifies the criticism". And this is why we don't
have nice things.

------
frogbert
Considering the source is a sociopath engaging in equal opportunity hatred
towards whatever is weakest in front of her for her own advancement through
social manipulation rather than merit, I'm going to need some police reports
rather than her words to believe this.

------
nailer
This is the same person who just doxxed a journalist who dared write about her
negatively [1], and made up a story (quite similar to the current one) about
another journalist who wrote about her positively [2].

This person is being assessed for their actions: changing from a far-right
racist to a far-left racist/sexist. Their pretending to be a victim was fairly
predictable.

1\.
[https://twitter.com/shanley/status/556221414408069123/](https://twitter.com/shanley/status/556221414408069123/)

2\. [https://medium.com/matter/speaking-up-every-fucking-
time-a61...](https://medium.com/matter/speaking-up-every-fucking-
time-a61a24aa7629)

More on this person: [http://www.breitbart.com/london/2014/12/10/the-madness-
of-qu...](http://www.breitbart.com/london/2014/12/10/the-madness-of-queen-
shanley/)

Edit: from the actual article being posted: "misandry forever". For real.

Elisabeth Spiers (the sympathetic journalist attacked by this person last
time) also has a fairly insightful article on the recent revelations:
[http://www.elizabethspiers.com/on-the-matter-of-weev-vs-
kane...](http://www.elizabethspiers.com/on-the-matter-of-weev-vs-kane/)

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Did you seriously just waltz in here and drop a link to brietbart.com.

~~~
nailer
You're free to read the Elizabeth Spiers article or the person's own tweets,
but generally on HN we respond to the point rather than the source. You can
find plenty of linked evidence on this person's own twitter account, including
such gems as
[https://twitter.com/shanley/status/487669792862511104](https://twitter.com/shanley/status/487669792862511104).
This person is a well known online troll and their work 'towards' diversity in
technology is a mechanism for gaining attention and counterproductive to their
stated cause.

~~~
zimpenfish
I don't quite get the "gemness" of that one - Tinder demonstrated that theory
quite effectively not that long ago, did it not?

~~~
nailer
Making broad statements about others based on race and gender is ignorant.

~~~
zimpenfish
I don't think -many- people (outside of the obvious communities) would take
umbrage with "white males are often dicks to women in business situations"
given the preponderance of evidence.

~~~
nailer
Sure if that's what was said, but in this case, it wasn't.

~~~
zimpenfish
In that case I've entirely missed what was said because the words I read just
seem to be about male cofounders potentially being dicks. I definitely cannot
see Milo's "he'll rape you one day" interpretation but I suspect that's
largely because he's made that up.

~~~
nailer
It's in the context of sexual assault. If you don't think "beware of (skin
color) (gender)" is bad, change it to another ethnicity or gender.

~~~
zimpenfish
There is no context in a single tweet - and there's no mention of sexual
assault in the replies I can see. Where does the "he will rape you" come from?
Is there another tweet I can look at? Or a Storify collection of them?

